# Where are you hosting you mp3?



## vasnas (Sep 17, 2015)

Where are you hosting your mp3?

It must be free, quick and huge... Where?!


----------



## Ivaalo (Sep 19, 2015)

I personally host my mp3 files on MediaFire, but that's only my choice. You can listen to them before downloading. ^^


----------

